# Guia para reconocer microfonos SHURE falsos



## capitanp (Ago 19, 2011)

*REAL* / *FALSO*​ 
Este post viene para completar y resubir algunas cosa que aparecen aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/guia-identificadora-microfonos-shure-falsos-originales-23003/

Tambien ML saco una guia por este tema

http://guia.mercadolibre.com.ar/-Shure-Chinos-Falsos-

y un par de fotos mas

http://www.xrqk.com/RADIOBRANDYNET/ShureSM58.html
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/so-m...e/144385-fake-shure-sm57s-including-pics.html




> Una amigo compro un par de SM57 y un par de SM58, me los viene a mostrar como quien dice "mira que lindo lo que compre por ebay" los agarro como quien va a agarrar algo pesado y al toque me doy cuenta que algo raro pasa, ovbiamente que al enchufarlos las dudas se despejaron, una rapida busqueda por la red y si... mi querido amigo te hicieron el cuento chino...


 


 
PD: Como decia mi abuelo "Cuando la limosna es grande hasta el santo desconfia"


Ahi abajo puse las fotos comparativas


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 19, 2011)

Muy buen aporte amigo mío...aunque los Shure son muy buena marca de micrófonos sigo creyendo que no se inventó el micrófono dinámico que supere en rango y calidad al peor de los electret


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2011)

Como estas DJ Draco, te comento una anecdota ocurrida, en el CIAL(Centro de Investigaciones Acústicas y Luminotécnicas, de la UNC)

Entre los muchos trabajos quie realizaron hay uno que me dejo perplejo, habia un señor que estudia especies de autoctonas, y habai si mal no recuerdo un ave que emite un sonido muy particular el gran dilema era que si bien podiamos escucharla no se podia registrar el sonido.

Este centro cuenta con instrumental de primea linea para la investiagciones en audio y luz, unos micrófonos que tienen un rango de respuesta que no la encontras en ningúno comercial, valen fortunas.

El tema es que era posible llevar a este aniam  a la cámara anecoica y tomar alli el registro de su sonido, el tema que el citado animalito se asustaria y el sonido emitido estaria viciado por el estress del animal por la situación, por eso era necesario  hacerlo en su habitat natural, se preparo la instrumentación necesaria y alla fueron para hacer algunos analisis de la situación, y si el tema era que el oido humano lo capta, pero claro el oido humano posee una curva muy particular de respuesa, que no es la misms que la de un micrófono por bueno que sea, asi que con dicho instrumental se establecio con precsión el rango de señal que cubria, y los niveles de presión sonora en ambiente abierto, con esos datos y varios calculos haibia que construir un sistema que le permitiera a un buen micrófono captar y grabar en cita tal registro, analizaron la respuesta en frecuencia, se analizo a su vez como se comportaba dicho sonido con los elementos tradicionales de grabación y se enontro las falencias del sistema que resutaron ser una suma de efectos, que hacia que no quedara huella auidble en la pista.

Para tal efecto tomaron el grabador de esta persona y se diseño una etapa para grabar, era necesario un sispositivo de muy bajo ruido, ya que los niveles era muy bajos, se tomo para ello un LM381A uno de los mejores chip para audio lanzado al mercado, con el se construyo el amplificador de micrófono, cons sus filtros asociados, para poder grabar ese sonido, en tal situación un mic electrect era la peor elección debido que por naturaleza son hipercardioides y demasiado sensibles para esa aplciación en particular y el ruido ambiente tapaba la señal, se selecciono un microfono dinámico que tenia determinada respuesta y era los suficientemtne direccional como se necesitaba, no era un Shure es una marca que es bastante cara, pero cuya calidad no tiene competencia, se hizo el ensayo previo , con registros de frecuencia y se fue a realizar la prueba, para la enorme alegria de este cientifico, que estaba más que contento, porque era la primera vez que a ese animalito se le registraba el sonido, en su habitata natural.

Es tan solo una anecdota, del amplio mundo del audio

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

Si, el audio es tan amplio...me fascina todo lo que hay y lo que se sigue inventando...supe ver y utilizar un juego de micrófonos shure para bateria...espectacular...un sonido impecable, cada micrófono dedicado a 1 instrumento en particular de una batería. El que más me gustó fue el del bombo de pedal.

Cada cápsula tiene lo suyo y después influye mucho también el circuito de pre y amplificación


----------

